# Can you identify this Sci fi Sculpture For me?



## 7of9 or Dianna? (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi, I have found this sculpture, well casting in cast iron, but do not know where it comes from in the Sci fi world or what it is of. Hope you can help
Brian


----------



## Curt Chiarelli (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi Brian:

To start with, I need some more information from you. What's its provenance (who purchased it when and from whom), what are its dimensions and weight and does it have any markings or stampings that may give us a clue to the maker's identity or the country it was created in?

These are good photos. From the patina of oxidation it could be up to 70 years old. The patina could have been elected or acquired through age.

The anthropomorphized subject is definitely of the Machine Age and the skill level of the artist is high, although not necessarily famous. A quirky, conveyor belt gargoyle that could rest atop Our Lady of the Immaculate Piston Shaft.

The first artist whose name fits this profile is Boris Artzybasheff who was a well-known illustrator who specialized in creating images of anthropomophized machines. To the best of my knowledge he never dabbled in sculpture and therein lies the rub. (However, this does not exclude the possibility that it was created by him either.)

Well, there's a start for you, but by no means a solid one. Send me more information when you can as I love puzzles and mysteries! Watson, the games afoot!


----------



## 7of9 or Dianna? (Dec 9, 2007)

More info about this item from 7of9 or Deanna? The sculpture weighs about 12lbs and has stamped on it:-7/950 MORAN 95. Which I take it, it means that it was casted by Moran in 1995 and is number 7of 950. It stands about 12 inches high and about the same long. sits on a stone stand. Bought in a charity shop in Buckinghamshire.


----------



## Curt Chiarelli (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks for the extra information! Okay, let me get back to you on this one. I need to check some sources  and ask a few questions from some colleagues. I'll get back to you as soon as possible with any findings!


----------



## scalem X (Dec 10, 2007)

Wow, looks cool. But I think Curt here is one of the very few in the whole cyberspace who have even the faintest clue about what it is and who might have made it.


----------

